# Columbia, SC-Beaut. Golden/Chow Male on Euth List



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FINAL DATE EXPIRED!

SURRENDERED TO THE SHELTER,

NO HOPE WITHOUT YOUR HELP!*
*
For detailed information, including "FINAL DATES AVAILABLE", please click on the picture of the animal.
Petango.com*




*
Buddy was surrendered to the shelter because his owners could no longer
care for him. He is sweet, gentle, and loving, with an easy-going personality. Will you help him find a new forever home?* 
Animal ID 16509984 
Species Dog 
Breed Retriever, Golden/Chow Chow 
Age 3 years 
Sex Male 
Size Medium 
Color Red 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Site HEART, Help Every Animal Reach Tomorrow--SOUTH CAROLINA 
Intake Date 6/20/2012 
Adoption Price $85.00 
* 
UPDATED 06/20/2012



URGENT: Euthanasia Date Quickly Approaching*

PLEASE RESPOND

*
For detailed information, including "FINAL DATES AVAILABLE", please click on the picture of the animal.
Petango.com*

Please help us save these precious animals.

They are all sitting on death row with a scheduled date for euthanasia because space has prevented them from moving to adoption row at the shelters.

Please take a minute to view the photos and consider saving one or more lives.


If you can help, email [email protected]


I JUST EMLD. ALL OF THE SOUTH CAROLINA GOLDEN RESCUES!! PLEASE SAVE BUDDY!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I just emld Adopt a Golden Atlanta for Buddy.
The lady at HEART said they have a female chow mix there, also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Haven't heard*

Only heard back from one rescue RE: Buddy and Mary said he's a chow/ retriever mix and they can't take him.
I was told by HEART that there is a female there also.


----------

